# Black and white vs Blue



## Frank Harris (May 18, 2017)

What is the difference between argentine black and white and argentine blue tegus??? They both look black and white to me. Which is bigger? Which is tamer? Smarter? Thx!!


----------



## Walter1 (May 18, 2017)

Frank Harris said:


> What is the difference between argentine black and white and argentine blue tegus??? They both look black and white to me. Which is bigger? Which is tamer? Smarter? Thx!!


Ahh, this always a fun one!

Blues breed true. They're smaller, males lack pronounced jowls, their noses look burnt. Captives are distinctly less tolerant of low temps. They are also considered a Tupinambis merianae, Argentine Black and White Tegu. 

I am aware of no differences in behavior. 

Get this- the population in central Florida are easily fool-proof separated from southern FL tegus by head shape alone. This is a phenotypically highly cariable species.


----------



## Roadkill (May 21, 2017)

Problem is, Walter1, most of that is just rumor, many disagree: they get the same size, not all have the burnt noses, it's hard to tell what is actually "fact" vs "fable" when no one is willing to accurately record any of this. I've been asking for years for a definitive description, it leaves one wondering why no one can do so. 
P.S. _Salvator merianae_


----------



## Walter1 (May 21, 2017)

Roadkill said:


> Problem is, Walter1, most of that is just rumor, many disagree: they get the same size, not all have the burnt noses, it's hard to tell what is actually "fact" vs "fable" when no one is willing to accurately record any of this. I've been asking for years for a definitive description, it leaves one wondering why no one can do so.
> P.S. _Salvator merianae_


Tou have a valid point. Unsure of its status. My descriptions come from my limited firsthand sght of them and interesting findings that Rachel is recording. 

All muddied up if they are cross bred with normals. 

So, no taxonomic assessment here.


----------

